# 67 Landlord locker??



## 67Landlord (Dec 2, 2012)

I have a 67 Landlord and noticed 2 bolts on the right side of the drive axel. On the inside of the right hub seems to have what looks like a clutch pack. Without the bolts tight the rear axel seems to act like a limited slip. But with them tight it acts like its fully locked. Does anyone know if I am correct? Is this a locking system?


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Welcome to the forum ! The unit you mention,is a gear-reduction unit,and some were lockable. Do you have a model # of that tractor (it should be on the left frame rail,on a silver tag)? It should be 169xxx .


----------



## 67Landlord (Dec 2, 2012)

Thanks for having me! I'm not sure of the model number off hand. I just know that it's a 67 Landlord 2012 right now. I will search for the model number when I get out of work tho.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

I was wrong about the model #. It SHOULD be something like 990399 (geared trans),OR 990400 (hydro trans.
The unit is a planetary gear differential,but the book doesn't mention if it is a locker. However, I can ask my local dealer,or try online,and get back to you.


----------



## 67Landlord (Dec 2, 2012)

Yeah it's definitely a geared trans. And I've been looking all over the web to find out anything I can but I haven't had any luck. If you can find out anything that will be greatly appreciated. I'm definitely gonna find that number.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Found a downloadable owners manual . http://www.hammerwall.com/download manual/120513/
It takes about 2 mins.,but it covers your unit,and it's free.
The units were adjustable for wear,but not lockable. Maximum torque on the bolts should not exceed 25 lb/ft.
Hope this helps !


----------



## 67Landlord (Dec 2, 2012)

Oh wow that's great! Thanks man! I'm out looking for that number right now and I'm not seeing any kind of tag. But thanks again. I really appreciate it.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Anytime,my friend. Your model # should be 990396 . Have fun !


----------



## 67Landlord (Dec 2, 2012)

Oh I most certainly will. I got one more question for ya. You seem to know quite a bit more about these than I do. The Landlord that I have has the hydrolift feature. I've heard that those are pretty rare. I was wondering if by chance you knew anything about that.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Not too much,as our units are manual lift. But it is shown,I believe ,in the manual . They are a good unit,from all I've heard,though. As for rarity,yes they are not seen as much. 
I think this is because it was an optional model,and wasn't cheap. I worked at 3 different repair shops,before doing it on my own, and I've only seen 1 .


----------



## 67Landlord (Dec 2, 2012)

Oh wow. Cool. I did look thru the manual and it seemed like there were a few different hydrolift options. I got a snow blower on the tractor so it's going to come in handy when it snows. Come this summer I'm gonna restore the simplicity and I got an old sears that's gonna get redone. Thanks my man.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Enjoy!!!


----------



## skunkhome (Nov 30, 2008)

You will like the simplicity mower deck as it has no equal. The differential on that series is adjustable. Some do tighten then to give themselves an edge in tractor pulling. If the tractor is resistant to turning you probably have the bolts too tight. Hydraulic lifts are available ob eBay but are very pricy unless you just get lucky.


----------



## skunkhome (Nov 30, 2008)

I use a 10" Brinly plow to turn the residue and weeds under. 








I let it sit about a week then come back with a toolbar Sweep cultivator to break up the clods. 
As of October I finally have a tiller and am ready to try that this year but only after turning the trash under with the plow first.


----------

